# Bilderdarstellung falsch!



## schrenzor (12. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab gerade ein Projekt von mir auf einen PC kopiert (Bildverwaltungssystem). Alles funktionierte soweit, bis ich die ersten Bilder anschaute... so etwas hatte ich noch nie gesehen.

Folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich die Bilder über //localhost/ordner/bild.jpg im internetexplorer aufrufe werden sie zum Teil richtig (ca. 10%) doch der größte Teil der Bilder wird nicht richtig angezeigt. Konturen sind verschoben, teilweise komplett "graue" Bilder, mit komischen Mustern und so weiter. 

Erst dachte ich es könnte durch das nicht erfolgreiche Kopieren der Bilder zustande gekommen sein, dass evtl. Bildinformationen verloren gegangen sein könnten.

Doch jetzt kommt es: 

Wenn ich die Bilder im Internetexplorer odr im Windows Explorer nicht über //localhost/... aufrufe, sonder über C:/apache/htdocs/ordner/bild.jpg werden alle einwandfrei dargestellt. 

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee an was das liegen könnte?

mfg rene


----------



## schrenzor (12. September 2005)

hallo? hat denn gar niemand ne idee?

mfg rene


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. September 2005)

Ich versuche grad verzweifelt, einen Bezug zu PHP herzustellen…


----------



## schrenzor (12. September 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn du meinen Beitrag genau durchgelesen hättest, musstest du fast schon feststellen, dass es über den PHP - Server falsch angezeigt wurde, im Explorer aber richtig.

mfg Rene


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. September 2005)

Was ist ein PHP-Server? Meinst du vielleicht Webserver?


----------



## schrenzor (12. September 2005)

Ja ... Apache + mysql


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. September 2005)

Na dann hat es primär nichts mit PHP zu tun. Ich verschiebe das Thema mal in das Webserver-Forum.


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. September 2005)

> "Mehr Input!", verlangte Johnny Five nachdem er in wenigen Sekunden mehrere Bücher gelesen hatte.



Da Du recht wenig geschrieben hast, bleibt uns wohl nur übrig zu raten, da unsere Glaskugeln eine Rückrufaktion hatten - also gerade ausgetauscht werden - und wir derzeit nicht korrekt hellsehen können.

Allerdings vermute ich das der Fehler mit imagecreate() zusammenhängt, falls du die GD-Funktionen verwendest. Jedenfalls kommt dieser Effekt auch vor, wenn man den alten Befehl mit der GD2-lib verwendet. Im Script tauscht man einfach imagecreate() mit imagecreatetruecolor() und schon sollten alle Bilder korrekt ausschauen.

Zitat von php.net:


> ImageCreate() gibt den Zeiger auf ein neues Bild zurück. Dieser Zeiger stellt ein leeres Bild mit der Größe x_size und y_size  dar.
> 
> Es wird empfohlen, die Funktion imagecreatetruecolor() zu verwenden.


----------

